# FIRST CELEB PHOTO SHOOT



## newrmdmike (Nov 13, 2007)

hey guys,

i was invited to a party at a very wealthy families home, they had 3 premier nashville songwriters attending, and playing as a thanks to some families that helped raise money for a school.

Me and daniel colvin were supposed to have gone to watch a book burning that night, but instead i went to this party. . . and invited him to come along after photographing a wedding that day-

lucky us, he brought his strobes. we set them up in the dining room and photographed: Paul Overstreet, Aaron Barker, and Allen Shamblin after wining it up and spending the night hearing them play.

prints of each artist are going to be mailed to them, and they will each send back two of the prints signed as a gift for the family who held the event, and for us to keep one of course.

anyways, i'm putting up just paul overstreets shot for now, i'm having some color space issues, daniel will put up the other two dudes color shots.


----------



## phakimata (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a really nice shot, with some excellent lighting!

Congrats!!!


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a photo of Aaron from the shoot:


----------



## mandabec (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW what an awesome opportunity!  Love the pics only thing is you can't see their eyes.  I am an eye person but great composition and lighting!


----------



## phakimata (Nov 13, 2007)

This second shot is great as well, but here I would have liked to see a little bit more of his right eye.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 13, 2007)

I am MEGA jealous!!!!!!!!!! Lucky lucky you! 

These shots are amazing. I especially like the one of Aaron. Great choice to photograph in front of that rich, deep wood! 

The only thing that bothers me are the wrinkles in Paul's shirt, and the angled level of wine in his glass. I guess the table wasn't level?

Did they sign releases? Can you use them in your portfolio? If so, you've just been handed a gift.

Marian


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, this has the potential to be a good opportunity, but you never know where it will go.

getting a release will be no problem.

phakimata and mandabec, we've got some shots of the other guys where you can see the eyes, we chose these two for the moodiness of the shots.

wrinkled shirt i know, but they just got done playing a concert.

the whole shoot lasted 15 minutes or less, so i would say we did pretty good for that short of time to shoot 3 subjects.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 14, 2007)

yep


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice images.  I too think that I would like to see more light under his cowboy hat.


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm jealous as well!  And very nice shots.  I love the one of Paul Overstreet - love the lighting, pose, B&W - very nice.


----------



## stellar_gal (Nov 14, 2007)

My fav is the first one.  The B&W is so moody.  The image does look a little crooked to me, an easy fix though.  Congrats on the higher profile mini shoot.  Great work to you both.


----------



## dangerdoormouse (Nov 15, 2007)

Woah there. The photo is great - very atmospheric. But did you just say you were supposed to be going to a book burning? Please tell me you were joking


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 15, 2007)

we were going to witness one, not partake . . . 

get this.  IT WAS AT A CHURCH.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Errm, where in the civilised world do people still burn books?


----------



## dangerdoormouse (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh wow. A book burning at a church. Very very sad. 

However, possibly a good photo opportunity from a reportage, news type perspective. Do you know what books they were burning? Any Harry Potter?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

it was probably science books ...


----------



## acaldwell (Nov 15, 2007)

oh man, some church's give everyone else a bad name. 

anyway, great shots and opportunity.  as has already been mentioned, i wish there were more light under those hats on the eyes, but it kinda gives it more mood for this type of shot being who they are.  nice job


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the one of Aaron. It doesn't bother me that there isn't a lot of light under the hat to see his eyes.  Makes him more mysterious.  Those little reflections on the wood or whatever it is behind him distract me some though.


----------



## craig (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the work! I trust there is more shadow detail in the prints.

Love & Bass


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 16, 2007)

Hats always cause these shadows, use a reflector with the strobes to chuck some light back in there, you still get the "mood" but eyes are a most important aspect to any portrait and shouldn't be obscured. IMO, Harry


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 16, 2007)

You should PS in a catchlight in the first shot (subject's left eye) as well as a small one in the dog's eyes in the second shot. 

The dog's eyes are terrifying.

However, I dig both shots otherwise. Nice work!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, did you say Book Burning?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> I'm sorry, did you say Book Burning?



That is what he said  Shocking ...


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah . . . they were burning weegee boards and harry potters i think.

i was gonna take a c.s. lewis or a tolken to burn and say "i thought we were burning 'magic' and dark books?"  its nuts that some people think burning books is a solution to anything.

heck maybe i should have taken the bible.  just to prove a point.


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 19, 2007)

Great lighting. I like how he has the wine glass


----------

